# Site General > Pet Related Laws & Legislation >  HR 2811 live feed?

## twistedtails

Anybody know where we can watch a live feed of the hearing?

----------


## thegoalie22

http://judiciary.edgeboss.net/real-l...141_070212.smi
im watching it now

----------

_twistedtails_ (11-06-2009)

----------


## twistedtails

I'm having problems opening this?  What are you watching it in?

----------


## stratus_020202

Real Player SP. It's free to download.

----------


## twistedtails

> Real Player SP. It's free to download.


The link keeps opening up golive on my comp.

----------


## stratus_020202

That guy was a jerk. He says you can't keep a snake of that size in your home. I know a lot of people who do it successfully. Idiot.

----------


## thegoalie22

I know these guys are complete idiots

----------


## twistedtails

On the bright side, the fish and game says it will take till 2011 to have the right documentation.

----------


## DarkComeSoon

How long is this supposed to go?

----------


## Denial

ha score I love how the guy brought up feral cats.

----------


## stratus_020202

"Just like monkey's and tigers." Yeah, ok.

----------


## twistedtails

We have a good arguement, but, these guys have worked up some nonsense stories that sound very strong.

----------


## twistedtails

It doesn't sound like they are talking about ball pythons.  They are clearly mentioning 9 "LARGE" consrtictor snakes.

----------


## ladywhipple02

Exactly what 9 constrictors? I know in another thread it said Red Tails... this is not good for our industry.

----------


## Denial

4 species of anaconda
boas 
retics
burms
rocks
scrub

----------


## rabernet

Has USARK spoken yet? I won't be able to watch, as I won't download Real Player at work.

----------


## ladywhipple02

> Has USARK spoken yet? I won't be able to watch, as I won't download Real Player at work.


Same here. All I have is this thread...

----------


## stratus_020202

Yes Andrew has spoken and is answering questions now. He's pretty good and standing his ground despite all the ridicule.

----------


## twistedtails

It kinda sounds like the chairman is leaning towards the fact that this bill is extreme.

----------


## Ralphieeeee

I just started to watch this. "People in Florida have elephants and lots of cats"  :Razz:  But yeah, looks like it's going good for what I can see so far. Talking about ball pythons in the industry atm.

----------


## twistedtails

HA!  So the bill was amended!  People were saying that it wasn't.

----------


## rabernet

Of course, no updates right now, but you can follow USARK on Twitter for updates later: 

https://twitter.com/USARK

----------

_stratus_020202_ (11-06-2009)

----------


## stratus_020202

Who is this old guy? I'm loving him! He's really putting it to them. He looks like Albert Einstein.  :Smile:

----------


## Denial

yea I love the old guy

----------


## rabernet

> On November 6, 2009 USARK will have two expert witnesses testify Opposing HR2811 aka The Python Ban before the US House Judiciary Committee, Subcommittee on Crime, Terrorism & Homeland Security. Andrew Wyatt, President of USARK and Dr. Elliot Jacobson, DVM, PhD, and Professor of Zoological Medicine at University of Florida have been invited to give testimony.


Perhaps Dr. Jacobson - although I've never seen a picture of him, so I can't say.

----------


## Denial

There the solution! Opening a hunting season for burmese pythons in florida

----------

_mooingtricycle_ (11-06-2009)

----------


## twistedtails

A burmese hunting season?  A guy that can smell snakes in the wild?!?~!

----------


## twistedtails

"We need to have the snake smeller testify." :sploosh:  :ROFL:  :sploosh:  :ROFL:

----------


## Ralphieeeee

I really don't like this lady.

----------


## stratus_020202

> I really don't like this lady.


I agree. She says, "You aren't affected because your children don't live in the problem area of Florida." Jerk #2.

----------


## Denial

I wo uld smack her if I was there. And her crooked teeth

----------


## twistedtails

Yeah shes a.......And very close minded also.  She needs to look at this matter with an open mind.  I believe she has had her mind up before she woke up this morning.

----------


## stratus_020202

> Perhaps Dr. Jacobson - although I've never seen a picture of him, so I can't say.


Yeah, that's him! He's so cute  :Smile:

----------


## twistedtails

You think she would fix her snaggletooth.

----------

_Denial_ (11-06-2009),Ralphieeeee (11-06-2009)

----------


## stratus_020202

> I wo uld smack her if I was there. And her crooked teeth


Agreed. It's people like this that are going to hurt us. They don't like snakes, and that's that. They are scary and shouldn't be in the US. Just like people who want to know if we're afraid they are going to get out at night and strangle us. 

You know if you took one those gorgeous albino burmese in there, she wouldn't even look at it. She'd be screaming, and running for the door. I would pay to see that.

----------


## rabernet

> I wo uld smack her if I was there. And her crooked teeth


That's a great way to show how responsible herpers behave and make your point and win sympathy to your side at the same time!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_Eventide_ (11-06-2009),_mooingtricycle_ (11-06-2009)

----------


## spygirl

OMG..... I can not repeat on this forum what I was yelling at my computer screen while this lady is talking... Does no one believe in good hard science any more?

----------


## twistedtails

Her ignorance on the subject is hurting the supporters arguements.

----------


## Denial

wow they said someone got chased by a burm. I have NEVER seen a  burm put forth enough effort to chase a human. She also showed the pick of the burm eating an alligator. Thats one in a million chance of a burm growing large enough to eat a full grown alligator

----------


## twistedtails

> That's a great way to show how responsible herpers behave and make your point and win sympathy to your side at the same time!


I'm sure that tradesman of all types have similar thoughts.

----------


## Denial

> That's a great way to show how responsible herpers behave and make your point and win sympathy to your side at the same time!


no matter how well you behave you are not changing that womens mind even andrew was getting pissy with her

----------


## twistedtails

> wow they said someone got chased by a burm. I have NEVER seen a  burm put forth enough effort to chase a human. She also showed the pick of the burm eating an alligator. Thats one in a million chance of a burm growing large enough to eat a full grown alligator


Not to mention that the snake did not successfully eat that alligator.

----------


## rabernet

> no matter how well you behave you are not changing that womens mind even andrew was getting pissy with her


Perhaps, but we certainly don't need to behave badly, just because we don't like what they have to say. Not when we need more people to take this industry seriously. Don't think that the opposition doesn't read forums as a guest and draw incorrect conclusions about us.

----------


## PweEzy

"There have been children that have already been eaten." 
Is there some kind of documented proof of this?
and also, whats to keep the alligator in her backyard from eating her kids?

----------

_ladywhipple02_ (11-06-2009)

----------


## stratus_020202

Oh, but as she said, "that's natural." Weirdo.

----------


## stratus_020202

> Perhaps, but we certainly don't need to behave badly, just because we don't like what they have to say. Not when we need more people to take this industry seriously. Don't think that the opposition doesn't read forums as a guest and draw incorrect conclusions about us.


Did anyone notice there are a lot of guests on today? Hmm.

----------


## Vypyrz

Has anyone bothered to mention that you are more likely to get killed by an Army Psychiatrist than by a constrictor? I believe the numbers prove it.

----------


## twistedtails

Please leave it to the state to make legislation.

----------

_Vypyrz_ (11-06-2009)

----------


## stratus_020202

I don't think it is looking good for us. They are hitting Alex pretty hard.

----------


## Denial

people already keeps sharks as pets

----------


## Ralphieeeee

"IDEAR" There is no major problem other than the major problem being the stupid people who buy these snakes and eventually can't handle them which can be solved by just giving away the snake to a person that can actually care properly for the snake at full size. And people buy shark eggs/sharks all the time and put them in their fishtanks. lol@her

----------


## spygirl

Ok, first of all, I would love to see actual proof that a child was eaten in the United States.

And I love this... Does any one remember the story several years ago about the little boy who stumbled on a Mama Gator's nest and was killed? I believe that this was in Florida. Every one screamed about how gators were evil and should be all killed, blah, blah, blah. Does no one remember how dangerous they were?

And I know of several people who keep sharks... I used to clean their tanks... But yeah...

----------


## mooingtricycle

Whoever that lady is thats speaking... SHE IS IGNORANT


Anyone who is NOT talking about LOCALES is IGNORANT. RRRRRRRR

----------


## the_Ryno

Will this be archived someplace? I just woke up and want to watch the whole thing later today.

----------


## twistedtails

They need some kind of audio management on this matter.  There is a massive amount of distortion.  A compressor would fix that.  It is very annoying. :Rage:

----------


## Vypyrz

> They need some kind of audio management on this matter.  There is a massive amount of distortion.  A compressor would fix that.  It is very annoying.


Post 666 for you...

----------


## Denial

Finally one of the members

"since there already there what good would this bill do "

----------


## Vypyrz

I was on a Boa forum last night and there was very little mention of this. Well, I'll bet that forum is heating up now. Not only is it now their problem, but too late for them to make a showing...


Rob

----------


## PweEzy

Do they realize that a ball python eats a medium-large rat for food at its largest? How is that a threat?

----------


## Denial

And see that is something I dont understand. We as a community should all be in this together and should all have each others backs. But when usark sent the email stating it was only rocks and burms everyone just kinda shrugged and said oh well we dont work with them. But if they ban one they will go for them all. And now that balls and boas are on the table EVERYONE is flipping out. We need to help each other regardless of what they try to ban venomous, crocs, big snakes, anything. We all need to fight regardless of if we keep them or not

----------

_Eventide_ (11-06-2009),_sg1trogdor_ (11-06-2009),_Vypyrz_ (11-06-2009)

----------


## Denial

> Do they realize that a ball python eats a medium-large rat for food at its largest? How is that a threat?


no they have no knowledge of snakes what so ever

----------


## ladywhipple02

The boa community knew just as much about this as anyone. Many of them are just as involved in the fight as anyone... I know there are a few in Washington, fighting for their animals just as hard as we are.

EDIT: And I'm sure if they DO get a bill passed making boas illegal, BPs won't be far behind down the road. Just because they aren't talking about us now doesn't mean they won't be.

----------


## twistedtails

> Post 666 for you...


??? I'm confused :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Vypyrz

> ??? I'm confused



that was your 666th post. That's all

----------

_twistedtails_ (11-06-2009)

----------


## stratus_020202

I'm fighting for everyone. I think it should be our right to keep any animal we wish, as long as we are doing it right. If this goes, regardless if balls are on there or not, they could be someday. It will never stop. We are greater as a whole rather that split into our separate groups. 

I've got your back!

----------

_Denial_ (11-06-2009),_Vypyrz_ (11-06-2009)

----------


## twistedtails

We'll be back in a week!

----------


## twistedtails

Well it's been nice commenting with you guys on this issue.....Till next time :Salute:

----------


## Denial

so lets bug the crap out of them for the next week calling and faxing. Also you can call after 5 and fill there answering machine up.

----------


## twistedtails

> so lets bug the crap out of them for the next week calling and faxing. Also you can call after 5 and fill there answering machine up.


Will do!

----------

_Denial_ (11-06-2009)

----------


## stratus_020202

> so lets bug the crap out of them for the next week calling and faxing. Also you can call after 5 and fill there answering machine up.


X2 for me  :Smile:

----------

_Denial_ (11-06-2009)

----------


## mooingtricycle

Noone stop. Everyone should make calls and REQUEST that those people call them back. So they can Spread FACTS. 

Speak Passionately, not angrily, tell them the facts, tell them that there are different species different animals of different sizes. There are many locales of animals that vary in size from Burmese pythons. 

you have to get the info out there. KEEP calling

----------


## Denial

Giant constrictors

Such dangerous childeating MONSTERS!!!

----------

_mooingtricycle_ (11-06-2009)

----------


## stratus_020202

Simply gorgeous! You should send them these pics, and say "here are the facts. This is what resposible owners are like." We could show them the passionate side of the trade.

----------

_Denial_ (11-06-2009)

----------


## Vypyrz

What exactly was the conclusion?

----------


## Denial

> What exactly was the conclusion?


There taking a week to get more info on the situation. But I loved how the one guy said since there is already an established breeding colony of burms what good would this bill do

----------


## twistedtails

> What exactly was the conclusion?


They are going to meet in a week to hear more arguments.

----------


## Vypyrz

So we got another week to rally re-enforcements. Man, this seems like the Battle of the Alamo...

----------


## Denial

better get use to it. Even if it does not pass they are probably going to be introducing bills similar to this every year now

----------


## Vypyrz

> better get use to it. Even if it does not pass they are probably going to be introducing bills similar to this every year now


I wouldn't expect any different. I think we are going to be ok for a few months now. Another mass shooting just happened in Orlando. I imagine reptiles will be put on the shelf for a while and now guns will be tossed on the chopping block. I guess I better go check the gun forums to see if ther is any updates. Dang, how did I end up with two of the most controversial hobbies?

----------


## MarkS

One thing I heard mentioned just briefly that really worries me is that they might consider banning other species because they look similar as babies and would make it hard to distinguish between species as they were inspecting shipments.  Did anyone else catch that???  

Now any idiot with 10 minutes of training should be able to distinguish between a baby ball python and a baby burmese, but what is the likelyhood that they would use this as an excuse to ban further species?  Pretty good I would think.

----------


## Denial

yes I herd that. And he was from the fish and game service so he should be able to tell a difference in some snake species

----------


## the_Ryno

Anyone know if this is archived someplace? Only saw about 5 minutes and would like to see the whole thing.

----------


## Eventide

In regards to the comment about kids being eaten by Burms....

SERIOUSLY.  Why aren't the committee members asking for proof?!  Why do people just blindly believe what is told them????  ARGH.  I think the last shreds of faith in humanity I have are vanishing.

----------


## snakemastercanada

Even though i am way up in Canada i watched the live feed and noticed a few things . 
1. they talked too much about Florida this bill will harm the trade in other states. EX. Washington state sells to New York state.
2. there was no comparison made for other dangerous animals.
3. maybe start fighting fire with fire send them a couple of hundred thousand requests that the common cat and dog should be listed as injurious in the Lacey act based on real actual deaths and injuries that outnumber the problem with snakes 100's to one. Complete with graphic pictures.
4. There are hundreds of other species that would feed on the same list of wildlife that was spoken of , monitors, cats for example.
5. Send these bozo's a ton of pictures depicting the decimation of red listed animals by other species that would never be listed like the house cat.

----------


## Eventide

Something I've been wondering about**:  when they say "boa constrictor," what are they actually meaning?  It's obvious that these people don't understand what a "genus" is versus "species," so I don't trust them to know that "boa constrictor" (or just "boa") is the genus and includes several species and subspecies.  There are many other snakes that are commonly called "boas," such as Rainbow, Tree, etc.  Are all snakes called "boas" included?

----------


## mooingtricycle

> Something I've been wondering about**:  when they say "boa constrictor," what are they actually meaning?  It's obvious that these people don't understand what a "genus" is versus "species," so I don't trust them to know that "boa constrictor" (or just "boa") is the genus and includes several species and subspecies.  There are many other snakes that are commonly called "boas," such as Rainbow, Tree, etc.  Are all snakes called "boas" included?


THIS NEEDS to be brought up at the next hearing. 

This is SUCH an important fact. One that could be SO devastating. They get one leg on this and they will go for blood. NONE of this can pass.

----------


## rabernet

I'd also like to remind folks, that not only are your individual voices important in making calls and calling in faxes, but your monetary donations to both USARK and Pijac are equally important. 

Can you imagine what would or could have happend if we didn't have both of these groups actively monitoring and lobbying in the halls of Congress? 

Donate what you can - but please donate to help keep both of them funded! 


http://www.usark.org/donate.php

http://www.pijac.org/

----------

_Hypnotic Exotic_ (11-06-2009)

----------


## Derrick13

So what was the outcome? I NEED TO KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

